# Crónicas Cleteras ( Bici-Expo 2011 )



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Bici Expo :

Estimados :

La mera mera , mera verdad es que si no asistieron no se perdieron de nada extraordinario.

Por otro lado ya no sabe uno si ponerse a reir o a llorar, por más positivo que quiera ser uno en los comentarios de la Bici-Expo nada más la exposición no da para hablar bien .

Hace ya unos 6 o 7 años cuando se comenzó a efectuar una expo en el WTC y que por aquel entonces se llamaba la Expo –Bici ( aja mismo nombre al revés ) escribí una crónica cletera en un foro grandototote donde también estaban Warp, Tacu y Ritopc , bueno pues hagan de cuenta que el tiempo se detuvo , otra vez pan con lo mismo y si me apuran estaba mejor antes y a las expos de antes les vi un montón de aspectos negativos.

La verdad amigos hasta da coraje, ¿ porque no se pueden mejorar las cosas ? , creo que la clave es que esta clase de eventos deben estar organizados por gente que SEPA DE BICIS y del deporte del ciclismo y olvidarse un poco de que todo en la vida es dinero .

En seis años de expobici o biciexpo es increíble que sigan cometiendo los mismos errores en algunos stands , EL TOTAL DESCONOCIMIENTO DE LOS ENCARGADOS EN CUESTIONES TÉCNICAS E INNOVACIONES , es verdaderamente lamentable que de 5 stands donde pregunté por ruedas Industry Nine y /o Fulcrum se quedaron con autentica cara de ¡ WHATTT! , resulta irrisorio que en una tienda donde venden Trek les pregunte uno por Intense o Turner y digan que no las conocen ¡!!!, no saben ni mothers de ejes 12x142, de headsets cónicos , de combinaciones de platos y piñones, y así por el estilo .

No es por payaso pero por eso estamos como estamos , es un valemadrismo hacia la preparación y el conocimiento que va mas allá de lo creíble , y eso que estamos hablando nada más que de bicis ………

Por otro lado , que abusos con los precios de las bicis de gama alta , de plano todavía muchos creen que somos tan tarados , cuando entenderán algunos comerciantes de bicis que mientras vendan tan caro simplemente no la van a hacer , se pueden vender bicis de gama alta importadas legalmente a precios competitivos , lo importante es no pasarse de yemas y tratar de ganar en una bici la ganancia del mes .

Deben entender los mercenarios de la venta de bicis que cualquier biker que piense comprar una bici de 3,4 o 5 mil dólares para que la adquiera en México se le debe ofrecer casi al mismo precio que en USA o con un porcentaje mínimo de mas, de otra forma resulta que si a una bici de 4 mil dólares de venta en USA aquí la quieren vender 40 % arriba , pues simplemente puede uno tomar su avión , se va a USA , se compra la bici , se pasa unos tres días de vacaciones y todavía le sobra a uno dinero , así de fácil.

Yo no digo que la Bici-Expo sea la versión mexica de la Interbike, Sea Otter o similares y conexas , pero tampoco que nos den atole con el dedo y pan con lo mismo .

Ahí tenemos un gran ejemplo de cuando se quieren hacer muy bien las cosas en México se puede y para muestra basta un botón con los Panamericanos de Guadalajara , simplemente del uno , esa inauguración de primer mundo y todo el evento .

Bueno , me queda un consuelo de la Bici Expo .......que entré de gorra ja ja ja 

Saludos
the last biker


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Yo no entré de gorra, pero casi: 2x1. Lo mejor: mis niñas entraron gratis a ver la competencia de bmx del domingo y ellas SI se diviertieron.

Sinceramente iba con expectativas bajas, y la realidad así fué. Ni siquiera me tomé la molestia de hacer preguntas técnicas (ya sabemos que simplemente no hay quien responda). Iba buscando 2 o 3 cositas muy particulares, que para variar, no hubo.

Estoy de acuerdo con el asunto de los precios, aún así habia varias cletas con un papelito que decía "vendida". O será que se las pusieron nada más para crear sentimiento de urgencia y te lleves la que estaba a un lado "antes de que se acabara"?

También vi a una familia que salió con sus bicis, papá, mamá e hijos, todos empujando sus cletas muy contentos en el estacionamiento. Si le preguntas al chavito, seguro la expo le pareció una maravilla, y personalmente eso me parece fabuloso. Que alguien se tome la molestia de organizar este tipo de eventos ya es ganancia (aunque a algunos nos parezcan medio piñateros). Bien que mal se promociona el deporte de la pedaleada, se le da difusión a un medio de transporte alternativo, y los que, como nosotros, somos un poquito mas "serios" al menos tuvimos chance de ver algunas bicis y componentes interesantes, que si bien las podemos ver visitando cualquier tienda aqui en el DF, ahi estaban todas juntos para al menos alegrarnos la vista un rato.

Saludos


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Estoy de acuerdo con ambos. Es bueno que hagan estos eventos, eventualmente puede que mejoren. Estaba en Ride! uno de los gerentes de Ellsworth apoyándolos, creo que fue el stand que mejor estaba. Por lo menos si tenían varias bicis no tan baratas.

Fuera de eso, pues faltaba conocimiento técnico y de ventas. Mira, que un vendedor de los distribuidores de Santa Cruz se ponga necio en primero que la horquilla que tenía era de cierto recorrido, y todavía presumido dice que venía apuntado en la tijera, y que yo haya tenido razón, pues, no se por que si no saben mejor dicen que van a investigar. Y fuera de eso, al cargar el peso, se pone de necio defendiendo una configuración pesada. Venden el cuadro solo, y el que se de la opción de armarlo para diferentes opciones hace mas fácil la venta, pero otra vez ponerse necio que cualquier otra cosa diferente a esa configuración demerita la nomad de carbono... En fin, no se que tanto vendan, pero creo que no se preparan mas por que la mayoría de los consumidores tampoco saben mucho.

Estaban otros que nada mas era pura vendimia, vendian esto, lo otro, pero me extrañó no ver muchas opciones en llantas... solo algunos modelos de Maxxis, de los cuales no me interesaba ninguno (ningún Ardent, Advantage o HR II). 

Me gustaron las exposiciones de BMX, esa parte estuvo bien. También creo que hubo partes rescatables, estaba al inicio como historia varias Vagabundo y bicis de esos años. No vi muchos modelos de Specialized (ni Stumpjumper, la unica Enduro y Chamber la tenían Transvision), Scott creo que estuvo bien el stand, nada mas que al fondo. Por lo menos tenían un casco que me quedaba y me gustaba.

Tambien fueron los de STANs, pero no platique con ninguno de ellos. No se que tal hayan estado, pero si entre y nadie se acercó a ver si me podía vender algo.

En Tecknobike estaban las Trek al 30 o 40, no me acuerdo. Pero ahí me desesperó el vendedor que, no le pido que me diga que una Fuel EX que tenía tenia el punto de giro trasero en el eje y que se llamaba ABP, y que los rockers eran de una pieza y el shock flotante en contra de otra EX de gama mas baja que se notaba que era otro cuadro, sin tener que fijarse en los detalles. Por que son tan necios los vendedores? Es mas, el color no era tan distinto, quizás en uno era un color sólido y en la mas nueva como que sí había mas juego, pero eran claro-arena. 

Lo que a veces me pregunto si es simplemente que no haya mucho mercado para bicis de gama media a alta de tal manera que no sea necesario saber mucho, o si no hay mercado por que no se venden bien las bicis? Digo, no espero ver familias con el papa, mama e hijos saliendo con una Santa Cruz cada uno, pero que si alguien pregunta algo sobre una bici cara, por lo menos te den mas opciones. Todavía sugiero que partes se podrían cambiar para bajar peso sin cambiar mucho el peso, y en lugar de decir que es otra opción, nel, que el peso que tiene es el que debe tener. Y eso que yo soy de los menos weight wheenies de este foro...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

A mi me pareció una basura de evento. 

1) Había como 3 veces más empleados de tiendas que visitantes.
2) Precios elevadísimos.
3) Exposiciones para llorar.
4) Stands con empleados choreros, mal informados.

Sobre el punto 3 y 4 explicaré un poco más:

Dos tipos de Ellsworth dieron una plática de como escoger la bici ideal. A mi me interesó ver que decían por eso de que Tony Ellsworth tiene fama de rata y mentiroso, y pues sus empleados no decepcionaron. 

Si el "experto" de Ellsworth estuviese en algúno de mis cursos de la universidad reprobaría miserablemente. Empezó por llamarle carbón al carbono (el carbón es para preparar las carnes, naco), que el aluminio no se oxida, que el titanio es el mejor material sobre la tierra, que el acero se oxida horrible (creo que no ha escuchado del acero inoxidable), que el aluminio en un par de años falla por fatiga (en su vida ha escuchado de la mecánica de la fatiga), que el ICT es mil veces superior al FSR, que los tubos de dirección los hicieron cónicos para que no se pandearan (ahi casi lloro) etc etc. 

Me dieron ganas de subirme al escenario y poner en su lugar a ese tipo que solo decia pura mentira y el pobre público creía que hablaba un experto. Ha ha ha. 

Luego fui a varios stands de tiendas, y pues para calarle a mi competencia, me puse a hacer algunas preguntas básicas y sencillas acerca del funcionamiento de las suspensiones, el servicio que requieren etc. Ya no sabía si llorar o reir cuando me respondian. Y como dicen otros del foro, ni hablar de sistemas de suspensión, sistemas de dirección cónicos, rodamientos, tuberías o componentes high end porque se quedaban con cara de WHAT.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

JackStephen said:


> Yo no entré de gorra, pero casi: 2x1. Lo mejor: mis niñas entraron gratis a ver la competencia de bmx del domingo y ellas SI se diviertieron.
> 
> Sinceramente iba con expectativas bajas......................
> 
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> A mi me pareció una basura de evento.
> 
> 1) Había como 3 veces más empleados de tiendas que visitantes.
> 2) Precios elevadísimos.
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estoy completamente de acuerdo en todo y repito no es que sea uno sangrón o mamixtle pero la verdad lo que me da coraje es que me quieran o nos quieran ver como si todos fuéramos pentontos .

En éste foro hay mas conocimiento que en la expo

saludos 
the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con ambos. Es bueno que hagan estos eventos, eventualmente puede que mejoren.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

me gustan sus comentarios y mas por que son de personas que si bien no somos expertos pues por lo menos nos dedicamos a buscar información de una actividad que nos gusta, aquí yo creo que la culpa no es de los vendedores si no de la gente que los contrata y no los capacita por ejemplo llegue con los de salomon preguntándoles por un articulo que tenían en exibición claro luego uno con afán de no verse tan ignorante les da el nombre técnico o como quieran decirle y me respondieron que mejor fuera a la tienda por que no había llevado la verdad me causo molestia.
como experiencia en esto y en otros deportes que practico mejor encargo y compro las cosas a vendedores independientes que saben y de sobra lo que les estas pidiendo además de que te orientan en lo que necesitas. por lo menos en el mtb conozco a uno, en la escalada conozco a otro. creo que en realidad personas como estas son a las que deberían de llevar como ponentes a esas conferencias a las que hacen mención.

un saludo


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Wow... estoy sin palabras. Uno pensaria que de la Expo-2005 (a la cual fui) a la fecha habria mejorado algo. Sobre todo porque en realidad la oferta de bicis y componentes en Mexico creo que si ha mejorado, pero asi nunca va a despegar.

De esa Expo, tambien me acuerdo que similarmente mi chavito y mi senora salieron encantados (igual, para ellos todas las bicis son iguales) y creo que eso es algo bueno que se debe conservar. Coincido que cualquier evento que promocione el pedal es bueno, sobre todo en un pais tan panbolero como el nuestro (nada contra el panbol, pero es la neta).

Lo demas es realmente deplorable.

Rzoz... en mi muy tonta opinion, tambien veo sensible falta de oferta de llantas (y otros componentes?) "trail-enduro". Es como si la mayoria es o Downhilero o XC-Racer. Date una vuelta por Mercadolibre para que veas. Igual, si no haces XC o DH estas simplemente jodido.

Es que deveras esta tan polarizado el mercado Mexicano? Si no eres DH, andas en lycra y weight-weeniando? TLB? Supongo que tu tendras un panorama mas claro de eso.

Rzoz... no viste 29's baratonas? La Trek Sawyer?
Perdon si parezco disco rayado, jajaja!


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Warp said:


> Es como si la mayoria es o Downhilero o XC-Racer. Date una vuelta por Mercadolibre para que veas. Igual, si no haces XC o DH estas simplemente jodido.
> 
> Es que deveras esta tan polarizado el mercado Mexicano? Si no eres DH, andas en lycra y weight-weeniando? TLB? Supongo que tu tendras un panorama mas claro de eso.


Muy cierto, no se por alla, pero eso es en realidad el reflejo de lo que en verdad sucede. Por lo menos aqui si.

Los que se atreven a gastar sus dolaritos en bicicletas, es porque estan corriendo, y pues estan corriendo o XC o DH. Hay muy pocos grupos y ciclistas que gastan para tener bikes capazes de llebarlos para donde sea sin el afan de competir (traileros/all montaneros).

hay muchos ciclistas recreacionales, pero es porque o son principiantes, que todavia no invierten (o gastan) o son personas que solo lo hacen por estar activos y no son realmente CICLISTAS

Por aqui solo hay un par de grupos, uno de ellos (con los que yo pedaleo mucho) lidereado por un ex-downhillero que corria en NORBA, por cierto todos muy buenos decenders y que ademas no pedalean nada mal. Y ademas son los unicos preocupados por andar construyendo veredas nuevas y reabilitando caminos viejos, olvidados. Que eso es muy bueno, y tienen la cultura de bikes muy parecida a la que yo leo aqui con ustedes.

La comunidad DH construye pistas, pues muy para ellos, con drops y rampas y algo peligrosas para cualquier otra persona que no sea ellos. Y los XC pues no necesitan mas que caminos vecinales y con las 6 pistas de XC que hay en la ciudad tienen (que la verdad son bastantes divertidas y todas cerca en los alrededores de la ciudad).

Pero creo que si hace falta el punto intermedio. Y yo supongo que es porque el ciclismo de Montana en Mexico es algo relativamente nuevo. Esos XC y DH tendran que madurar y se les tendra que quitar el gusanito racer y son los que pondran las bases para todo lo 'in between'. Entonces la oferta para equipo de ese tipo crecera.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Pues yo me pasé un momento agradable, realmente no esperaba mucho y no obtuve más que lo que esperaba. 
El empleado de Ellesworth me dijo que el ICT es mucho mejor que el DW Link y mucho más eficiente. Y en ese mismo stand, el dueño del negocio me dijo que mi Mojo SL es muy mala! 
En fin, me divertí y me compré una chamarra Nalini poca mother y a buen precio. 

Saludos


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

jajajaja te le hecharon tierra a la Mojo? Que poca M...de perdida por decencia se hubiera quedado callado no? Yo por eso no saqué a presumir mi turbo con suspensión de elastómeros.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

JackStephen said:


> jajajaja te le hecharon tierra a la Mojo? Que poca M...de perdida por decencia se hubiera quedado callado no? Yo por eso no saqué a presumir mi turbo con suspensión de elastómeros.


Ja ja, pues ni les dije nada porque me estaba haciendo el super emocionado y sorprendido con las Ellsworth, pero no fué muy profesional decir algo así a grito pelado pero allá ellos ja ja.

saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Aventando calabaza a lo guey...*



Psycho Marco said:


> El empleado de Ellesworth me dijo que el ICT es mucho mejor que el DW Link y mucho más eficiente. Y en ese mismo stand, el dueño del negocio me dijo que mi Mojo SL es muy mala!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> Psycho Marco said:
> 
> 
> > El empleado de Ellesworth me dijo que el ICT es mucho mejor que el DW Link y mucho más eficiente. Y en ese mismo stand, el dueño del negocio me dijo que mi Mojo SL es muy mala!
> ...


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Eso solo se dice por ignorancia. El ICT trabaja exelente (ya tube una Truth y como que la extraño a veces). Pero no se puede negar el exito de los dobles basculantes (DW, Maestro, VPP, CVA). Y al final depende de lo fluido de tu pedaleo o de si eres de los que deja caer el peso. Habra un sistema que te acomode mejor que otro. Ya la tecnologia nos rebaso a nuestras habilidades, la verdad jajaja

Creo que el vendedor no a visto este video de una Ibis bajando en Whistler, claro, manejada por el master

GoPro HD HERO Camera: Crankworx Whistler - Brian Lopes Air Downhill Run - YouTube

me hace sentir medio mariquita por cierto .. de repento pienso .. frena, frena


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

No se por que se sorprenden de los comentarios de Ellsworth... tienen fama de ese tipo de mensajes, su sistema es 110% eficiente, estan refinando el color rojo para que llegue a ser 115% eficiente y 10% mas ligera, lo que hace que todas las otras bicis sean una porquería...

Sigo pensando que me gustaron los comentarios, en mi experiencia nunca le hecharon tierra a las otras marcas, pero tampoco les pregunté sobre otras marcas. 

Había una chava ahí que nos cayo bien y creo que no se metió en cosas técnicas pero hacía bien su labor y daba sus razones para las cuales ver sus modelos.

En cuanto a ICT, DW, VPP, 4X4, no creo que haya uno ideal, ni vaya a llegar a existir. Creo que hay dos cosas para esto:
1. Depende mucho de la adaptación en particular, que tan bien se haya hecho el diseño en particular para una bici, por decir, creo que una 5Spot y una Mach 5.75 aunque sean DWL, funcionan diferente, del mismo modo, creo que una Mojo y mi Endo van a funcionar diferente, sobre todo al tener diferente sistema. 
2. Depende del usuario. Al tener dos opciones, siempre a alguien le va a gustar mas un sistema que otro. Es como decir, "que chicas son mas guapas, las morenitas o las rubias?"


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> ...que el DW trabaja contraponiendo la fuerza del ciclista para abajo y para arriba, es decir que por los links que tiene la suspensión, hay una fuerza que empuja para abajo y otra para arriba, por eso la suspensión se siente dura. Y me dijo que el ICT combina fuerzas horizontales pero varios metros frente de la bici (hay un diagrama que muestra lo que pésimamente estoy explicando) así que esas fuerzas no aplican en esta suspensión y por lo tanto trabaja mejor y es más suave que el DW Link.


Mezclo la gimnasia con la magnesia, pero ni pedo.

La patente del ICT se centra alrededor de una linea de cadena que se intersecta el punto de pivote virtual, que casualmente en una ICT siempre va a estar delante del eje delantero.

En _estricta teoria_ (la practica es otro pex), eso hace que la suspension no tironee cuando pedaleas.

El tironeo o bobbing de la suspension sucede por dos fenomenos:
1.- Cuando la tension en la cadena no esta alineada con el punto de pivote, jalando la rueda trasera hacia el piso o hacia arriba. Cuando la cadena jala la rueda trasera hacia el piso, se genera traccion y se evita el bobbing, pero la suspension se endurece y no absorbe las irregularidades. Cuando la jala hacia arriba, se induce el vaiven y se pierde traccion.

La linea de cadena depende de en que plato y que piñon estas... asi que una suspension 100% eficiente, tendria que diseñarse para seguir esa linea en por lo menos 27 combinaciones (para un 3X9).

2.- Al momento de pedalear, la inercia hace que se genere una fuerza hacia "atras", por decirlo de alguna manera. Como cuando aceleras de golpe un auto y tu cabeza golpea con el asiento. Eso comprime la suspension por un instante (al apoyar mas peso sobre la rueda trasera) y despues todo regresa a la normalidad. Esos cambios de inercia provocan vaiven en la suspension.

El ICT busca evitar el bobbing eliminando el caso 1.
El DW lo evita basado en el caso 2. El famoso Anti-Squat que reza el DW se refiere a eso. Es una fuerza que contrarresta la transferencia de masa. Algunos si dicen notar algo de tironeo en los pedales con el DW (casos aislados).

Solucion para los dos casos... pedalear "como Dios manda", en circulos y sin tironeos. Con la menor cantidad de transferencia de masas arriba-abajo y adelante-atras.

Pero eso no te lo va a decir ningun fabricante/vendedor de bicis y a nadie le gusta aceptar que tenemos que pedalear mejor.

Todos los sistemas son diferentes... no hay uno mejor ni peor. Todo depende de tus gustos. Hay que fijarse mas en como estan construidos y la geometria, como dice Rzoz.

Me parece muy cutre que desvirtue una marca el funcionamiento de otra, porque hasta las monopivote pueden ser la mejor opcion para un usuario dependiendo de gustos y necesidades.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*todos coludos , todos rabones...*



Warp said:


> Mezclo la gimnasia con la magnesia, pero ni pedo.
> 
> La patente del ICT se centra alrededor de una linea de cadena que se intersecta el punto de pivote virtual, que casualmente en una ICT siempre va a estar delante del eje delantero.
> 
> ...


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola a todos, pues e estado leyendo sus comentarios de la expo y bueno yo no fui porque rode muy fuerte el el sabado y el domingo y estaba muy cansado, tenia planeado asistir pero por lo que dicen me salve y no me perdi de nada, dicen q los empleados no saben nada o casi nada y ya sabemos que la gente que esta importando bicis de gama alta casi siempre te la quieren dejar ir y demas, pero lo que nadie comenta y creo que hace mucha falta es orginazadores de tours de bici de montaña, se que hay algunos que andan por ahi y casi todos los conocemos, pero creo que el nivel de mexico y su geografia da para muchisimo, me refiero a esos tipos de compañias onda de estados unidos que te organizan unas mega rodadas de cualquier nivel desde principianta hasta avanzado de un dia hasta 4 o 5 dias, lo digo porque estoy planenando un viaje de MTB intenso pero no se a donde ir ni con quien exactamente,por un lado quiero chihuahua pero falta info, hidalgo y queretaro se ven interesantes pero lo mismo no encuentro una organizacion que diga me largo a ese lugar,es importante saber de bicis si es lo que te gusta, pero creo que algunos se clavan demasiado en lo que son los componentes de super gama alta y eso no te va a hacer disfrutar mas lo que es la bici de montaña, y de las compras creo que los que nos gusta esta onda de la bici siempre que vamos a comprar algo, super checamos primero los precios en las paginas de tiendas de estados unidos para ver que tanto vamos a pagar aqui y si nos conviene comprarlo o mejor traerlo de los united, pero mi caso particular e encontrado componentes que necesito a buen precio y no tan super elevados a comparacion del gabacho pero uno tiene que buscarle,saludos.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

brunomu said:


> tipos de compañias onda de estados unidos que te organizan unas mega rodadas de cualquier nivel desde principianta hasta avanzado de un dia hasta 4 o 5 dias


Nosotros por aca en Bajadventours lo intentamos. Si has investigado lo que cuestan esos tours en USA verdad?? tienen su logistica, hospedajes, camping, alimentacion, transporte, seguridad, etc. Casi no hay mercado en Mexico para eso. Claro que si hay personas como tu y como los demas del foro que si estan interesados, pero no los suficientes para tener un negocio constante, Incluso tubimos una relacion con Marla Streb y su esposo (ellos tienen un negocio asi en Costa Rica) para el diseño y construccion de veredas.

Nos quizimos convencer de la ventaja de estar en la frontera y del turismo Biker ****** de California, pero la publicidad negativa (crimen organizado) no esta ayudando mucho al turismo. Entonces nuestro proyecto se estanco un poco, todavia lo tenemos ahi pendiente.

El que si se animo por aca es un ****** que se establecio hace ya un tiempo en medio de la nada, en una playa a medio desierto (aunque se escuche raro, asi es por aca, playas a medio desierto .. jajaja) El empezo con un camping y tours de surfing y windsurf. Y en su tiempo libre construyo veredas, hizo una relacion con Canondale y ahora tiene una flotilla de Jeykills y ahi esta su camping, ahora creciendo en popularidad entre los gringos, pero como el negocio en si es ******, como que les da mas confianza, ademas los recoge en San Diego en avioneta y ahi mismo los entrega

su liga la postee ya anteriormente y ahi va otra ves

SoloSports Adventure Holidays at Punta San Carlos, Baja

ahora en noviembre va a tener un campamento de skills con Brian Lopes


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

brunomu said:


> ... creo que hace mucha falta es orginazadores de tours de bici de montaña, se que hay algunos que andan por ahi y casi todos los conocemos, pero creo que el nivel de mexico y su geografia da para muchisimo, me refiero a esos tipos de compañias onda de estados unidos que te organizan unas mega rodadas de cualquier nivel desde principianta hasta avanzado de un dia hasta 4 o 5 dias, lo digo porque estoy planenando un viaje de MTB intenso pero no se a donde ir ni con quien exactamente,por un lado quiero chihuahua pero falta info, hidalgo y queretaro se ven interesantes pero lo mismo no encuentro una organizacion que diga me largo a ese lugar


Eso es cierto... Aunque hay varios operadores de tours en el pais, su difusion es mas bien pobre.

Otro aspecto que tambien esta en panales es la renta de bicis. Cuantas veces en este foro gente que quiere visitar Mexico pregunta "saben de algun lugar donde rodar y que renten bicis?" y la verdad es que si los hay, pero se cuentan con los dedos de la mano.

Si, falta organizar mas tours, mas rentas. Falta desarrollar muchas otras facetas del deporte.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

no me digan que volvieron a exponer a la delta 7 arantyx o arañantix o roñantix o como se llame, como la ultima maravilla??

de veras, un compa fue y subio fotos al face y lo mas "perron" que fotografio fue una ellsworth que aparece en el catalogo como del 2009!!! puro specialized, krbo, turbo, merida...:skep::nono:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rrl said:


> no me digan que volvieron a exponer a la delta 7 arantyx o arañantix o roñantix o como se llame, como la ultima maravilla??


Siii, la tenían junto a una caja de pan Bimbo, decían que estaba a su altura.....


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

brunomu said:


> estoy planenando un viaje de MTB intenso pero no se a donde ir ni con quien exactamente,por un lado quiero chihuahua pero falta info, hidalgo y queretaro se ven interesantes pero lo mismo no encuentro una organizacion que diga me largo a ese lugar


Conozco tanto Chihuahua (Barranca del Cobre) como Querétaro (vivo en este estado). La barranca es espectacular, pero ahora temo salir con mi cabeza en una pica, me encantaría poder ir a MTBear allí. En Qro. la Sierra Gorda es fascinante, cada vez que voy conozco lugares nuevos y quiero regresar, pero simplemente la información en cuanto a MTB es bastante escasa, espero poder ir algún tiempo a explorar rutas para generar más info al respecto.

Tan malo es mi desconocimiento y la mala propaganda del país que acabé yendo de vacaciones a NorCal de bikeations, porque no pude encontrar en el país un destino que valiera la pena, que fuera seguro y que sostuviera 2 semanas de vacaciones en el mismo rumbo :'(


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rrl said:


> no me digan que volvieron a exponer a la delta 7 arantyx o arañantix o roñantix o como se llame, como la ultima maravilla??
> 
> de veras, un compa fue y subio fotos al face y lo mas "perron" que fotografio fue una ellsworth que aparece en el catalogo como del 2009!!! puro specialized, krbo, turbo, merida...:skep::nono:


También tenían una Nomad de fibra de carbono enfrente de Ride! (que eran los de Ellsworth). Pero parece que esa bici en particular, si la armabas diferente a como la tenían, explota sin avisar a media bajada o se derrite al sol o algo así....

Ah, como faltan gente que sepan de ventas y de bicis en esas expos.....


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> También tenían una Nomad de fibra de carbono enfrente de Ride! (que eran los de Ellsworth). Pero parece que esa bici en particular, si la armabas diferente a como la tenían, explota sin avisar a media bajada o se derrite al sol o algo así....
> 
> Ah, como faltan gente que sepan de ventas y de bicis en esas expos.....


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

¿ en esas expos.....?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ¿ en esas expos.....?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Mithrandir said:


> La barranca es espectacular, pero ahora temo salir con mi cabeza en una pica, me encantaría poder ir a MTBear allí.


En las barrancas, mientras no andes metido en cosas raras y no te metas donde no debes (pregunta a los locales), no hay tos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> En las barrancas, mientras no andes metido en cosas raras y no te metas donde no debes (pregunta a los locales), no hay tos.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Entonces no hay que andar de metiche ni de meticuloso, pues entonces que chiste


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

brunomu said:


> hola a todos, pues e estado leyendo sus comentarios de la expo y bueno yo no fui porque rode muy fuerte el el sabado y el domingo y estaba muy cansado, tenia planeado asistir pero por lo que dicen me salve y no me perdi de nada, dicen q los empleados no saben nada o casi nada y ya sabemos que la gente que esta importando bicis de gama alta casi siempre te la quieren dejar ir y demas, pero lo que nadie comenta y creo que hace mucha falta es orginazadores de tours de bici de montaña, se que hay algunos que andan por ahi y casi todos los conocemos, pero creo que el nivel de mexico y su geografia da para muchisimo, me refiero a esos tipos de compañias onda de estados unidos que te organizan unas mega rodadas de cualquier nivel desde principianta hasta avanzado de un dia hasta 4 o 5 dias, lo digo porque estoy planenando un viaje de MTB intenso pero no se a donde ir ni con quien exactamente,por un lado quiero chihuahua pero falta info, hidalgo y queretaro se ven interesantes pero lo mismo no encuentro una organizacion que diga me largo a ese lugar,es importante saber de bicis si es lo que te gusta, pero creo que algunos se clavan demasiado en lo que son los componentes de super gama alta y eso no te va a hacer disfrutar mas lo que es la bici de montaña, y de las compras creo que los que nos gusta esta onda de la bici siempre que vamos a comprar algo, super checamos primero los precios en las paginas de tiendas de estados unidos para ver que tanto vamos a pagar aqui y si nos conviene comprarlo o mejor traerlo de los united, pero mi caso particular e encontrado componentes que necesito a buen precio y no tan super elevados a comparacion del gabacho pero uno tiene que buscarle,saludos.


No has visto algo con ellos?: Home


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

Hola

Yo solo quiero senialar algo ( de hecho espero escribir mas de ello), la gente que anda en bici a veces no tiene tanto tiempo ( o no quieren) para leer y aprender sobre bicis, para eso falta PASION. Asi es creo que en este foro hay bastante pasion por las bicis y nos damos tiempo para leer y enteder sobre este deporte; aun asi hay niveles a mi me gusta leer, aprender de componentes, tecnologia y aunque no soy un conocedor puedo entender mucho y hablar de eso.

Se supone que en este tipo de eventos los participantes deben conocer sobre el mercado pero no es asi, de hecho hay revistas que solo esciben un choro para llenar una pagina si decir nada. En fin hay tanto que decir de esto pero "esa es otra historia...."

Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

twin said:


> Hola
> 
> Yo solo quiero senialar algo ( de hecho espero escribir mas de ello), la gente que anda en bici a veces no tiene tanto tiempo ( o no quieren) para leer y aprender sobre bicis, para eso falta PASION. Asi es creo que en este foro hay bastante pasion por las bicis y nos damos tiempo para leer y enteder sobre este deporte; aun asi hay niveles a mi me gusta leer, aprender de componentes, tecnologia y aunque no soy un conocedor puedo entender mucho y hablar de eso.
> 
> ...


Completamente de acuerdo :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

saludos
the last biker


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Pues yo no conozco Oaxaca, hace ya bastantes ayeres planee un surf trip por todo el Pacifico, desde Ensenada hasta Pto Escondido, pero en Jalisco/Colima se acabo la lana y pa atras. Y el prox año le traigo bastantes ganas

Y le eche el ojo a estos

mountain bike, oaxaca, mexico, tours, guide, rentals

como que les falta poner el flete de Bikes que tienen en renta, aunque creo que eso ya seria mucho pedir, he pensado en llebar la mia, pero que flojera andarla cargando. Y mucho menos el ponerse exigente

A donde fuiste en NorCal Mithrandir??? DownieVille-Tahoe esta en mi lista

Yo les recomiendo en USA una facil, ya que el avion es accesible desde cualquier parte, en Bootleg Canyon, a 1/2 hora de Las Vegas, NV esta muy bueno y de paso en la noche se pueden ir a perder unos cuantos dolares en la ruleta


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rickyx5 said:


> Yo les recomiendo en USA una facil, ya que el avion es accesible desde cualquier parte, en Bootleg Canyon, a 1/2 hora de Las Vegas, NV esta muy bueno y de paso en la noche se pueden ir a perder unos cuantos dolares en la ruleta


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estuve en Bootleg C en septiembre , decían que ahí casi nunca llovía y hubo un lunes que llovió a cántaros , aquí en el foro hay un miembro y amigo mío que tiene casa en L.V , no puedo decir quien porque le van a caer como paracaidistas ja ja ja .

En mi particular punto de vista está mucho mejor la zona de L Tahoe que el B C ( Bootleg Canyon ... no confundir con British Columbia ...la ley )

saludos
the last biker


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

the last biker said:


> Estuve en Bootleg C en septiembre , decían que ahí casi nunca llovía y hubo un lunes que llovió a cántaros , aquí en el foro hay un miembro y amigo mío que tiene casa en L.V , no puedo decir quien porque le van a caer como paracaidistas ja ja ja .
> 
> En mi particular punto de vista está mucho mejor la zona de L Tahoe que el B C ( Bootleg Canyon ... no confundir con British Columbia ...la ley )


Jajaja fue una de esas lluvias raras, estubiste en el InterBike?? o nomas a dar el grito con los paisas?? A mi si me gusta Bootleg, sera que extranas lo verde del paisaje. Porque las veredas estan de 1era. Si les hace falta el Shuttle ademas de los camioncitos esos que parecen los de gas, estaria mas practico. Y hay pa todos, rampas, pista de Dual Slalom y de 4x, XC y DH

Yo solo he ido una ves a Tahoo, en invierno al snowboard y tambien puedes ir a perder unos dolares en la noche en la ruleta en la parte del Lago que esta en Nevada en Incline Village .. jajaja. Se que le han echado ganas al parque de ahi desde la ultima ves que fui, al de Northstar creo se llama, sobre todo para el verano pa las bikes. Hay otro parque poquito mas al sur, en Mammoth Lake, Ca que ese si, no conozco y ahi pues siempre han estado bienvenidas las Bike, desde los tiempos mas remotos. Porque el parque de LA , Snow Summit en Big Bear, ellos tienen muchos limites para bikes, el viaje de las bikes (max 6") creo y hay muchas zonas de Hikers only


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Warp said:


> Mezclo la gimnasia con la magnesia, pero ni pedo.
> 
> La patente del ICT se centra alrededor de una linea de cadena que se intersecta el punto de pivote virtual, que casualmente en una ICT siempre va a estar delante del eje delantero.
> 
> ...


Por eeeeesooo!!!! Yo expliqué lo mismo que tu pero sencillito!!! ja ja. 
No, realmente lo que me explicaron fué lo que tu comentaste ahora. (¿no trabajarás en Ellsworth? porque te sabes el mismo rollo ja ja)

saludos


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

brunomu said:


> es importante saber de bicis si es lo que te gusta, pero creo que algunos se clavan demasiado en lo que son los componentes de super gama alta y eso no te va a hacer disfrutar mas lo que es la bici de montaña, .


Completamente de acuerdo contigo, el punto aquí son las experiencias en la montaña y por lo que veo aquí no muchos ruedan porque hablan mucho de componentes pero no de rodadas, aunque quizá sea por ello de evitar comentarios desatinados y fuera de lugar que quien se queja de los temas de rodadas, que no conoce, no ha visto, ni verá (ahh y también se quejan de los "tratados de albures").

saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Completamente de acuerdo contigo, el punto aquí son las experiencias en la montaña y por lo que veo aquí no muchos ruedan porque hablan mucho de componentes pero no de rodadas, aunque quizá sea por ello de evitar comentarios desatinados y fuera de lugar que quien se queja de los temas de rodadas, que no conoce, no ha visto, ni verá (ahh y también se quejan de los "tratados de albures").
> 
> saludos


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

¿Porqué cambiaste tu foto ? , te veías mejor con la otra que te pareces a un actor inglés.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

yo propongo una bici-expo con los miembros del foro, me encantaria oir una platica de luis y todo lo que conoces sobre los inicios del mtb, a tacubaya dando consejos de como determinar cuando necesita servicio una suspension (por lo menos yo no tengo esos conocimientos), ademas de ver toda la gama de bicicletas que tienen los foreros.

estaria bueno, no creen?

un saludo.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> No, realmente lo que me explicaron fué lo que tu comentaste ahora. (¿no trabajarás en Ellsworth? porque te sabes el mismo rollo ja ja)
> 
> saludos


Por desgracia (o fortuna?) mi ocupacion no tiene nada que ver con bicis. 

Al final, creo que se perdio el mensaje. Quise decir que ningun sistema de suspension es superior a otro y todos son un compromiso entre una cosa u otra.

No existe un sistema superior a otro.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Al final, creo que se perdio el mensaje. Quise decir que ningun sistema de suspension es superior a otro y todos son un compromiso entre una cosa u otra.
> 
> No existe un sistema superior a otro.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

pus es lo que estamos diciendo desdeendenantes.........pero pus no entienden :cryin:


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

rickyx5 said:


> A donde fuiste en NorCal Mithrandir??? DownieVille-Tahoe esta en mi lista


A rodar solo fue a Santa Cruz y Lake Tahoe.

Santa Cruz es un pueblo medio hippie de ambiente relajado y divertido. Aunque la ruta de Wilder Ranch me pareció un tanto aburrida. El principal tema es que tienes vistas muy buenas al mar.

Lake Tahoe es precioso, Mr Toads es bastante bueno, aunque me tocó bajarlo caminando :-( se veía bastante rodable en la mayoría de sus tramos. Nieve fuera de temporada con récords de bajas temperaturas desde la década de los 20's y mi hermando fracturándose la clavícula cortaron el resto de la ruta que se mantenía en L. Tahoe + Downieville...

Más detalles de la rodada a Toads aquí: http://forums.mtbr.com/california-norcal/welcome-mr-toads-style-742649.html

Definitivamente he de regresar a Lake Tahoe, Yosemite (no MTB) y después quisiera conocer Colorado.

ACVDO, se me hace que les quieres piratear años de sabiduría acumulada a nuestros compañeros foreros


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Mithrandir said:


> A rodar solo fue a Santa Cruz y Lake Tahoe.
> 
> Santa Cruz es un pueblo medio hippie de ambiente relajado y divertido. Aunque la ruta de Wilder Ranch me pareció un tanto aburrida. El principal tema es que tienes vistas muy buenas al mar.
> 
> ...


hola, lei tu reseña de tu viaje que mal pedo, si tienes fotos publicalas y si puedes dar info de todo el asunto de rodar en lake tahoe se te agradece (me gustaria hacer un viaje en el futuro), yo fui hace unos 10 años pero a ski en nieve, y fue en el area de hevenly creo que es otra area de lake tahoe donde estan los casinos y ese pedo,bueno saludos.


----------

